# The Collected Works Of Hayao Miyazaki Available on Blu-ray� Exclusively via Amazon.com on November 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

For the First Time Ever in North America, Academy Award®-Winning Director Hayao Miyazaki’s Films Come Together in a Single Collection


*
THE COLLECTED WORKS OF

HAYAO MIYAZAKI*



Available on Blu-ray™ Exclusively via Amazon.com on November 17, 2015



The Collection includes a 1972 TV Pilot Directed by Miyazaki, Three Episodes from the

Hit Anime Series “Little Samurai” and a Commemorative Booklet





About: Experience the majestic works of one of the most celebrated filmmakers in the history of animated cinema. Hayao Miyazaki weaves his unique style of artistry and epic adventure into astonishing tales of triumph, bursting with imagination and wonder. For the first time, enjoy all 11 of Miyazaki’s feature-length masterpieces in one spectacular 12-disc collection, complete with hours of captivating bonus features and the Academy Award®-winning Spirited Away(2002, Best Animated Feature Film).



Films: Lupin the Third: The Castle of Cagliostro (1979)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (1984)

Castle in the Sky (1986)

My Neighbor Totoro (1988)

Kiki’s Delivery Service (1989)

Porco Rosso (1992)

Princess Mononoke (1997)

Spirited Away (2001)

Howl’s Moving Castle (2004)

Ponyo (2008/2009)

The Wind Rises (2013)



Bonus Features: “Yuki no Taiyo” (Yuki’s Sun) - A 1972 TV pilot based on an original manga by Tetsuya Chiba, directed by Hayao Miyazaki who was also in charge of storyboards and key animation.



“Akado Suzunosuke”(Little Samurai) - Three episodes (Episode 26, 27 & 41) of the hit 1972 anime series with storyboarding and more by Hayao Miyazaki.



Director Hayao Miyazaki Retirement Press Conference, Uncut Version



Booklet: A collector’s edition book featuring “The Great Dichotomy: Looking at the Works of Hayao Miyazaki” by Tomohiro Machiyama, which explores the themes and techniques of this revered Japanese filmmaker, and selected text from Hayao Miyazaki’s initial notes and creative proposals for the production of each film



Release Date: November 17, 2015​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. That is nice especially for those who don't have the various movies on blu ray.. I wonder how much it will cost? I am assuming it will be pricey.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it looks pretty sweet. I believe the MSRP is around $250... but as we know, that's not indicative of street price, or sale price... still makes me salivate


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I wonder if they'll have fixed the subtitle mistake on CASTLE IN THE SKY.... I have 3-4 on BD already so I'm wary of a double-dip with flawed releases. :-/


----------

